# Kayak Vs Shark



## FishFace (Aug 30, 2006)

Doing a bit of reading around the forums and stumbled upon some shark threads...

Which got me wondering now: I'm thinking about taking my 'yak next time I go out to OBX, but want to know if anybody's ever encountered any sharks (big or small) while out on their boats. 

The idea of actually being out in my little boat hundreds of yards out and being confronted with a large animal frightens me. Should it? Anybody had any close calls like that? 

I can't imagine dangling limbs off the boat either, like I've read around here in other posts andbseen in pictures.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw a bull from a yak on the south side of the Point several years back. I was in a 9 foot kayak, and he wasn't much smaller. Scared the crap out of me, but he didn't bother me. Heard from the folks at RDT that a bigger one had been spotted that day as well.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hooked a 6 foot dusky or sandbar in my 12 foot Native Ulitimate a coupe weeks ago. Got close enough to see how big he was , then cut my line.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=29129&highlight=eastern+shore+shark


----------

